# gespickter zander im deftigen gemüsebett



## Pete (24. Mai 2005)

so...nachdem ich meine truhe am wochenende um einen schönen sechspfünder zander erleichtert habe, ists an der zeit, euch das rezept für einen absoluten gaumenschmacko weiterzugeben...

*gespickter zander im deftigen gemüsebett...*

eigentlich nix besonderes, aber wer kombiniert schon ständig schinken und fisch ???
zur vorbereitung fisch köpfen, ausnehmen und gründlich schuppen...flossen bis auf schwanzflosse entfernen, leicht einsalzen und über nacht kühl stehen lassen...
...fisch auf einem tieferen blech diagonal aufstellen...
durchwachsenen schinken (bauchschinken) in 6-8cm lange quaderförmige stifte schneiden, durch senkrechte stiche entlang des rückens alle 3cm einen stift schinken im zander einarbeiten und leicht pfeffern...fetten speck dünn großflächig schneiden und flächig den rücken des fisches belegen...







zum gemüse: die seiten mit vierteln von je drei gelben, grünen und roten paprika belegen, salzen, pfeffern, rosenpaprika...evtl. übrige schwarten dazwischentun
andere seite mit zwei haben bunden frischen lauchzwiebeln (halb grün, halb weiß), darüber zwei grob zwerkleinerte große gemüsezwiebeln und letztlich mit reichlich halbierten kleinen rispentomaten belegen...entsprechend würzen und übers gemüse schließlich einen schuß öl geben...
im vorgeheizten backofen erst bei 225 grad eine halbe stunde backen, danach weitere 20 min bei 150 grad ziehen lassen...

dazu frische pellkartoffeln und reichlich petersilie...






ich habs mit nem kühlen hefeweizen genossen!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: gespickter zander im deftigen gemüsebett*

boahh :l das hört sich lecker an #6 #6 



> leicht einsalzen und über nacht kühl stehen lassen...


Also einfach mit etwas Gefühl salzen, und den Zander dann ohne Wasser in eine SChüssel geben und dann ab in Kühlschrank damit ?


----------



## Pete (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: gespickter zander im deftigen gemüsebett*

ja, ich hatte den fisch samstag früh rausgenommen und ihn am nachmittag halb aufgetaut, endgereinigt und dann leicht eingesalzen und dann wieder ins kühle gegeben, weil er ja erst sonntag dran war...

hab jetzt noch zwei bilder dazugestellt...


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: gespickter zander im deftigen gemüsebett*

@Pete
ich geh am Wochenende auf Zander :q :q 

man das nenn ich echt mal nen starkes Rezept #6... sieht so lecker aus und schmeckt bestimmt auch so


----------



## Pete (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: gespickter zander im deftigen gemüsebett*

na, denn petri heil...wenns klappt, weißte ja nun, wie mans mal machen könnte...hab so ähnlich auch meine rotbarsche von der hitratour zubereitet, immer vier burschen aufs blech und buntes drumrum...da sagt ja selbst ennis holde nicht nein...und die is angeblich ganz schön mäkelig bei fisch (lt. enni)...

ja, franzl, n sache für diätschwuchteln is dat natürlich nicht...
aber da düften wir auf einer wellenlänge liegen...


----------



## bodenseepeter (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: gespickter zander im deftigen gemüsebett*

Pete, das ist ja ein wunderschöner Anblick. So soll mein nächster Zander auch aussehen. Das Auge isst auch mit, meinem läuft quasi das Wasser im Munde zusammen.


----------



## Hummer (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: gespickter zander im deftigen gemüsebett*



> ich habs mit nem kühlen hefeweizen genossen!!!



Du allein das ganze Blech? 

Respekt! :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Pilkman (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: gespickter zander im deftigen gemüsebett*

Hallo Pete,

keine Kritik, nur ´ne Frage: Der Rosenpaprika ist augenscheinlich ziemlich dunkel durch den Backvorgang geworden. Hat das den Geschmack irgendwie negativ beeinflußt? Ich glaub, Paprika ist da doch recht empfindlich, oder?

Ansonsten: Krass leckere Optik! Das mit dem Weizen war aber gerade besonders fies... :m


----------



## chippog (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: gespickter zander im deftigen gemüsebett*

ist mir dann doch etwas zu viel gefummel mit den gräten und der haut. ich mache es lieber haut- und grätenfrei als auflauf. ist zwar optisch nicht ganz so schön, dafür aber pflegeleichter und kinderfreundlicher und auf das hefeweizen kann ich mich dann auch besser konzentrieren... denn schliesslich schmecke ich mit dem gaumen und nicht mit den augen, wie so viele andere... dicker gruss an pete von chipp


----------

